# Dramatic - RMX - Classical.



## VengeanceZ (Aug 24, 2009)

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/266742

Original song: 
http://www.newgrounds.com /audio/listen/261027
[Remove the spaces]


My remix. 


Technical Difficulties:
  - I couldn't find a good violin/double bass string/present as in the original song.
- My piano is different, I couldn't make it the same as in the original song, with a bell/ringing effect.
- I'm not that good at classical, just starting. This is made in FL STUDIO 8.


Differences: 
- The violin melody is a little different as well the beginning melody. The melody gets more progressive and less repetitive, with some added entrenchments.
- Low note piano chords.
- Progressive violin melody


Information:
- Made in FL STUDIO 8
Used:
Syneth 1


Enjoy.


There was a little argument with this song on the IRC. One person couldn't say it is classical. It does fit in classical, what do you think?


----------

